# Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

HI,

Am 17.09. war es soweit: mein allererster Angelurlaub überhaupt stand an! Nach Langeland sollte es gehen! Hier sind die „Akteure“ der kleinen, einwöchigen Reise nach einer „Heldentat“: das Auto gepackt mit Vollverpflegung und Gerödel, was allein pro Person für eine vierwöchige Sibirienexpedition gereicht hätte… 






Thorsten (Locke), Andreas(B), meiner Einer und Michi (de Mischi).

Aber was tut man nicht alles für eines der schönsten Angelarten: dem Watspinnfischen an der (dänischen) Ostseeküste!
Angekommen, wurden in der tatsächlich luxeriös ausgestatteten Herberge zu allererst die Sitzflächen in Beschlag genommen. Vor allem die beiden „Chefsessel“ fanden in Locke und AndreasB schnell ihre neuen „Herren“! :g 




Ausgepackt, Angeln organisiert und gleich gings zur ersten „Abendsession“ ans Wasser. Und was soll ich sagen: den ersten, den man am Wasser trifft ist ein Boardie! Und was für einer! 




TRUTTAFRIEND and friends  haben neben uns mit der Fliegenrute „angegriffen“! Somit wussten wir zumindest, dass wir als Langeland-Neulinge nicht am falschen Strand standen! 

Es ging auch gut los: diverse Dämmerdorsche sorgten bei Ententeichbedingungen für unser erstes gemeinsames Abendessen: lecker Pfannendorsch! #6 




Am nächsten Tag die erste Langeland-Lehrstunde: die Wetterumschwünge haben es in sich! Haben wir am Abend noch ohne ein Lüftchen die ersten Fische gefangen, hatten wir am nächsten Tag den feinsten Sturm! Geradezu ungemütlich --- die entspannten Gesichter sprechen für sich…




Aus dem Nichts gigantische Wellen… das hat uns für die geplante Bootstour doch ein wenig Respekt eingeflösst…


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Und dennoch haben wir uns darauf vorbereitet und am Abend fleissig Vorfächer gebunden und eine Auswahl an geeigneten Gummifischen ausgewählt…:q 




Tja, aber zu einer Bootstour hat es in der Woche dann letztlich doch nicht gereicht… oder doch? |supergri 




Hart gegen das Geräusch des Weckers ankämpfend haben wir aber auch früh morgens angegriffen!
Ich habe im Stehen, glaube ich, mehr geschlafen als geangelt – immerhin haben aber Michi und Andreas mitnehmbare Dorsche verhaften dürfen! Die erste Dorschkrone für den größten Fang ging an Andreas… 




Was macht man aber in der angelfreien Zeit? Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Castingwettbewerb? Wieweit fliegt ein Spöket wirklich? Schmeckt ein Becks Green Lemon auch auf einem Acker? |kopfkrat 




Und: beisst vielleicht auch etwas an Land? Die gemeine Ackerforelle vielleicht oder eine listiger Strohdorsch?! Ich kann nur sagen: Landdrills haben es in sich! #6 




Bald merkten wir allesamt im Kreuz, dass es tatsächlich ins selbige geht, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, tagtäglich am Wasser zu stehen. Im folgenden Bild ist Locke nicht etwa spontan tot zusammengebrochen oder hat versucht, seine Zukunft aus den Wolkenformationen herauszulesen – es ist eine schlichte Rückenentspannungshaltung.. auf erotischem, wie gemütlichem Steinstrand…:l 




Mittlerweile hatte Michi die „Dorschkrone“ mit einem 54cm-Dorsch übernommen.
In Gulstav dann, mitten am Nachmittag bei bestem Wetter, ist meine Rute krumm! Zu der ungewöhnlichen Zeit dachte ich natürlich sofort an eine Forelle! Aber zu unser aller Erstaunen kam ein feister 56er Dorsch – am Tage! – zu Tage!


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Ich war „Dorschkönig“…aber leider nur für rund zwei Stunden, denn dann ergatterte Michi noch im Hellen diesen unglaublichen Küstendorsch von 66cm(!!) |pfisch: 




Der Titel war ihm Gewiss – und er hat ihn auch mit nach Hamburg nehmen können – kein Dorsch danach kam auch nur in die Nähe dieses Prachtkerls!




Von nun an hatten wir (leider) bestes Wetter. Und das spürten wir auch in extrem verkürzten Beisszeiten der Dorsche am Abend. Dafür erlebten wir die tollsten Sonnenuntergangsstimmungen! :l 




Auch hatte noch keine Forelle den Köder genommen… als plötzlich… in bereits vollkommener Dunkelheit Locke die erste Mefo des Urlaubs drillte! 41cm, supersilber und hocherfreulich! #6 




Am nächsten Tag probierten wir es über Tag gezielt auf Mefo und wir waren noch keine 5 Minuten am Wasser als wir Locke den berüchtigten „Fiiisch“-Ruf rufen hörten. Andreas war sogleich mit Kescher am Start und Michi und ich legten einen Spurt vom anderen Ende des Strands zum Ort des Geschehens: eine satte 55er Forelle hatte Lockes schwarzen Spöket genommen! Was für ein Fisch! :z 




Bei einer solchen Forellenbilanz reicht ein „König“ natürlich nicht aus! Ein neuer „Kaiser“ war geboren! :m 




Am nächsten Tag haben wir nahezu in „Gluthitze“ gefischt. Und wieder bei Thorsten kam es zu einer Explosion auf dem Ententeichwasser – aber diesmal war es nicht die erhoffte Forelle…


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

..sondern ein 80er Hornhecht! Auch nicht schlecht…




So hatten wir denn auch wieder was zum Essen – diesmal sollte geräuchtert werden. Unglücklicherweise hatte vor dem Einlegen in die Salzlake eine Katze den Hornhecht von 80cm auf 70cm reduziert…. Aber was übrig blieb war lecker genug! :g 




„Warum schreibt eigentlich niemand etwas über Räucherdorsch“ fragten wir uns und haben den Bartelträger freudig in die Tonne gehängt... Das ging auch ziemlich lange gut… bis uns ein unappetitliches „FLATSCH“ den wohl am besten filetierten Dorsch aller Zeiten zu Tage brachte…|rolleyes 




So blieben uns allein Lockes Fänge als Mittagsmahl ---




Am nächsten Tag, so mittelfrüh, ein erneuter Mefoversuch – und diesmal lief es nicht schlecht!
Ich konnte eine untermaßige Forelle fangen und hatte eine im Drill verloren. Michi fing eine Forelle von um-die-40cm, die den Weg zurück ins Wasser fand:




Tja, und dann war die Zeit auch schon um… viel zu kurz,:c wie ich finde! Eine super Truppe mit viel Spaß und dafür, dass wir im Vornhinein dauernd hörten, dass wir um die Zeit eh’ nichts fangen würden ein sehr zufrieden stellendes Fangergebnis!

Eine anglerisch gesehen absolute Trauminsel! Ich könnte gleich schon wieder los….
Was muss da erst im „richtigen“ Herbst gehen…





#h


----------



## Lachsy (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

was ein klasse bericht, sönke  #6 . Was will man mehr, von einem Urlaub in DK ? Alles war dabei, die Bootstour  :q , ein Ackerdorsch   
auch mal  #h zu Michi.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Sauberer Bericht Sönke #6
Da habt Ihr ja n goilen Urlaub gehabt.Glückwunsch.
Den Tim :q trifft man auch überall


----------



## de Mischi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Schön beschrieben, Sönke! #6 
War wirklich eine geniale, leider viel zu kurze Woche auf Langeland. 

Ich habe da noch ein paar Bilder zu ergänzen, nur der Form halber 

Locke und Sönke zeigten auf Langeland ihre nachdenkliche Seite - beinahe jeden Tag saßen die beiden zusammen und unterhielten sich über weltbewegende Themen - beim gemeinsamen Schaukeln 



http://people.freenet.de/zanderkantler/01.jpg
Neben "wischi-wischi" vielleicht *das* Wort des Urlaubs: *Rührei*! 
Ich vermute, AndreasB legt mittlerweile selbst Eier...#h


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Klasse Bericht und tolle Bilder#6

Seid schon ein verrückter Haufen :q


----------



## Michael J. (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bericht und tolle Bilder#6
> 
> Seid schon ein verrückter Haufen :q




Kann ich mich nur anschließen!1A Bericht und klasse Pics #6 .


----------



## de Mischi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Wirklich bemerkenswert waren die Dorschfänge tagsüber - teilweise im strahlenden Sonnenschein! (Gut, wir haben auf dem Acker ja festgestellt: wir werfen über 250m weit |uhoh: ) 
Und: die Freude über jeden einzelnen Fisch! "Teamwork" eben...


----------



## de Mischi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Eins noch  

Der "Kaiser" #6 






Öhm, wie kann ich denn 'nen kleinen Clip verlinken???


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Hi,


> auch mal #h zu Michi.


Jau .. is dat net schoin?! #6 



> Neben "wischi-wischi" vielleicht *das* Wort des Urlaubs: *Rührei*!


Also WISCHI-WISCHI ist in strenger Verbindung mit Andreas zu sehen: seine Tätigkeit beim Küchenputz  #6 Das Bild trügt indes: denn in der Regel war es tatsächlich Andreas,der uns gekonnt morgens mit Rührei "versorgt hat" #6 



> Öhm, wie kann ich denn 'nen kleinen Clip verlinken???


Eigentlich wie 'nen Link:
h t t p:/www.woauchimmer.de/imaginär/film.mov  

#h


----------



## de Mischi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*



> auch mal #h zu Michi.


 
Ups, übersehen... Huhu Lachsy!#h 


A-tractor: Ich krieg das nicht hochgeladen, könntest du vielleicht...?!


----------



## MefoFan (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Hallo,
schöner Bericht und tolle Bilders!!!

Das Haus hatten wir auch letztes Jahr gemietet.
(jeden 2. morgen wurde das Grün vom Golfplatz morgens um sieben gemäht...)

Gruß mefofan


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

schöner Bericht und klasse Pict´s - habt Ihr da am Tranekaer Leuchtturm gefischt ?? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die  Ecke |kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

@de Mischi: 
naja - nen Oskar wirste net dafür kriegen   aber hier isset:
http://www.uuund-bitte.de/Angeln/LL/LL.mov




			
				Mefofan schrieb:
			
		

> Das Haus hatten wir auch letztes Jahr gemietet.


Das ist ja lustig! Das Mähen haben wir nicht mitbekommen (oder es gab nichts zu mähen) - hatten aber befürchtet, jederzeit einen Golfball durch Fenster schiessen zu sehen...



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> habt Ihr da am Tranekaer Leuchtturm gefischt ??


Genau, die erste Forelle kam in Gulstav; die anderen ebendort! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## de Mischi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*



> @de Mischi:
> naja - nen Oskar wirste net dafür kriegen


 
Aber du, als bester Hauptdarsteller  



> Das ist ja lustig! Das Mähen haben wir nicht mitbekommen (oder es gab nichts zu mähen) - hatten aber befürchtet, jederzeit einen Golfball durch Fenster schiessen zu sehen...


 
Oder 'nen Fußball, bei deinen Ballkünsten war es ein Wunder, dass es nicht gescheppert hat #d


----------



## MichaelB (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin,

schöner Bericht, schöne Bilderz und wie es ausschaut ja auch stattliche Fänge #6  einen Ü60 an der Spinrute hätte ich auch gern mal...

Fahrt mal wieder in Urlaub und versorgt uns mit weiteren Berichten und Bildern #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Coole Zeilen und goile Bilder Sönke #6

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her aber bei den Bildern werden die Urlaubserinnerungen wieder schnell warm.

War schön euch zu treffen und noch mehr freu ich mich das ihr so gut gefangen habt. Obwohl viel zu warm ging auf LL doch schon einiges und auf die Dorsche ist dort immer Verlass.


----------



## Maddin (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Klasse Bericht.....viel Fisch und ne Menge Spaß, so muss das sein.#h
Ich hatte schon vernommen, dass es ein kleines Boardtreffen gab :q 
Langeland ist wirklich schön!


----------



## sitzangler (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Klasse Bericht, ich hoffe in zwei Wochen geht das noch genauso.



                        der es kaum noch erwarten könnende sitzangler #:


----------



## theactor (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

@sitzangler: 





> ich hoffe in zwei Wochen geht das noch genauso.


Davon kannst Du wohl fest ausgehen. Ich denke eher, dass es jetzt langsam so richtig losgeht da! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin,

grad nochmal gelesen und da vermisste ich doch etwas... |kopfkrat   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

DAVON GIBBS KEINE BILDER! #d 

:q #h


----------



## MichaelB (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin,

ja wieso eigentlich nicht...|kopfkrat   kann man da nicht im Nachherein noch was machen? |rolleyes  :q 

Gruß
Michael, wasserscheu :g


----------



## havkat (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin Sönke & Konsorten!

Sauberes Arbeiten Männers! #6

Zur Landung von Ackerforellen empfehle ich eine kurze Kartoffelforke.
Bei Strohdorschen müssen Raucher sehr vorsichtig mit offenem Feuer sein und so....


----------



## Ace (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

schoines Dingen Jungs...Urlaub nach Maß würde ich sagen#6

@de Mischi...Moin Du #h


----------



## goeddoek (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin und  |schild-g  zu so einem tollen Urlaub. Tja -eine Woche ist wenig für LL.
War vor Euch da und wäre auch gewrne eine Woche länger geblieben.

Wirklich ein Bericht, der Spaß macht. Und 'nen 66 er Dorsch an der Spinnrute  #r hätt ich auch gerne mal. Habe mich aufgrund meiner "Nullnummer" und Eures Berichts dazu entschlossen über Silvester noch mal nach Langeland zu fahren  #6 
Welches Haus hatte Ihr ? Sieht sehr gut aus. Gibbet da 'nen Link  |kopfkrat 

Dankbar für jede Info und mit lieben


----------



## Locke (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> vermisste ich doch etwas..


Nä, da gibbet keine Fotos von, ging auch zu schnell! :q

Aber so ähnlich sah das etwa aus, als er wieder "trocken" war!






Das war wirklich nen klasse Urlaub und war nicht das letzte Mal,  das wir auf Langeland waren. Ein ganz tolles Revier!   :k 

Gruss Locke


----------



## b&z_hunter (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Tach !
Da bekommt mann richtig Lust auf Langeland.
Habt ihr *Super* gemacht.


----------



## de Mischi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Haus hatte Ihr ? Sieht sehr gut aus. Gibbet da 'nen Link |kopfkrat


 
Gibt es, und zwar hier: http://www.novasol.de/nov/280.nsf/x/house?opendocument&H=G10109&S=2005&A=


----------



## Waveman (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Schöner Bericht - so soll ein Urlaub sein, oder ???
Gruß
Waveman


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

@Georg: ich las schon von Deiner Nullnummer. Ich glaube, wir hatten einfach das Glück, in den Beginn der "Saison" reinzurutschen.
Aber daher finde ich das: 





> über Silvester noch mal nach Langeland zu fahren


 um so besser! Genialster Jahreswechsel!|wavey: 

Ich wünsche mir insgeheim, vielleicht im November auch noch mal für ein paar Tage nach LL zu fahren -- mal abwarten was passiert.. (aber ohne die "Jungz" geht das eigentlich gar nicht... das Rührei...und so!) :g 

|wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin |wavey: 

Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Mir fiel auf das sich der Gladiator schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet hatte. Hab mir schon echte Sorgen gemacht... #c . Aber jetzt kenne ich ja den Grund, und alles ist wieder gut  . 

Da habt Ihr ordentlich Fun und auch Angelerfolg auf LL gehabt. Die Bilder #6 sprechen 'ne deutliche Sprache. Man könnte fast neidisch werden.


----------



## Fischbox (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

@Gladiator

Erinnere mich bitte daran den Kaiser und den König zu huldigen, so sie denn beim nächsten Küstentreffen auch zugegen sind.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

astreiner Bericht mit genialen Foddos !!! :m
ein Glück das die Katze nicht soooo großen Hunger hatte und vom Hornhecht noch was übrig ließ ... |supergri


----------



## AndreasB (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

So Männers,

melde mich jetzt endlich auch mal zu Wort.

@ Sönke
Haste nen schönen Bericht abgeliefert. #6 
War ne saustarke Woche, die auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden muß.

Übrigens habe ich seit LL kein einziges Ei mehr gegessen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Schöner Bericht ihr Eiervernichtenden-Acker-Hacker !!!
So eine Woche hat was...( im Nov. werde ich da oben auch mal angreifen  ).
Und ich kann Michi nachempfinden, hatte ja im Frühjahr nen 82 Dorsch vom Ufer..


----------



## goeddoek (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin  #h 

@mischi Vielen Dank für die Info. Du büst een goeden, min jung  |supergri  #6 

an den "attore"  Jepp - war zwar Anfangs ein bisschen enttäuscht. Sowas habe ich auf Langeland nie erlebt. Aber Silvester wird zugeschlagen. Hätt ich noch ein bischen Urlaub übrig, würde ich sofort mit Dir losfahren. :m


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,



			
				WischiWischiB schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens habe ich seit LL kein einziges Ei mehr gegessen


Das kann nur ein heissen: WIR MÜSSEN WIEDER LOS!  

In der Tat könnte ich auch sowas von sofort wieder dahin...

#h


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Piraten vor LL gesichtet. Wer die beiden kennt , sollte aufpassen. Die erste schatztruhe haben sie  :q  :q 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## ollidi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Sauberer Bericht Mädels.  #6 
Da kann man mal wieder sehen, wieviel Spass es geben kann, wenn Boardies unterwegs sind. :m

@Lachsy
Goiles Bild.  #6


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

|muahah: Klasse Bild, Clarissa!
Dabei hatte ich mir soviel Mühe gegeben, das Bild "an Land zu retuschieren" -- wie hast Du bloß den Ursprunsgzustand wiederhergestellt?!  
In der Truhe ist wahrscheinlich Andreas Geheimrezept für Prima Frühstüyx-Rührei! :k 



> wieviel Spass es geben kann, wenn Boardies unterwegs sind.


Da sachste was! Alles drei Menschen, von denen ich vor 3 Jahren noch nicht einmal wusste, dass sie existieren! (Soviel zum Thema: Internet macht einsam-- einfach nur genial! #6 )

#h


----------



## Mühle (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Einfach nur geil, der Bericht! Danke für die Mühe!!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## de Mischi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Moin! 

Schönes Ding Lachsy! #6 



> Da sachste was! Alles drei Menschen, von denen ich vor 3 Jahren noch nicht einmal wusste, dass sie existieren!


 
Ja, DAS waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Skorpion (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Mal wieder ein Klasse Bericht#6  Ihr hattet wohl ne menge Spass auf LL.|supergri


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Wenn ich das so lese könnt ich grad mein Auto packen und losdüsen!
Muß aber bis nächstes Jahr warten!
Schöner Bericht und jede Menge Spaß#6 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Stokker (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Man sieht das es euch Spass gemacht hat. Mit mehreren ist halt immer was los.Tolle Bilder habt ihr geschossen und der Bericht....Prima #h


----------



## theactor (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,



> Mit mehreren ist halt immer was los.


Ja, das stimmt wohl: jeder hat halt auch so seine Eigenheiten - und wenn man über genügend Selbstironie verfügt, wird es dann auch einfach nur spassig! 
Ich hoffe auch dringend auf Wiederholung! #6 

#h


----------



## Die Gummitanke (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Jepp Jungs, suuuupppeeerrr Bericht.

Der Spaßfaktor muß so bei 24 oder mehr gelegen haben.

Und wir haben im Laden noch geunkt ob Ihr was fangt. Ihr habt uns Lügen gestraft. Klasse !!!!!

Wenn ich euren Bericht so lese, dann schnellt mein Fieber so auf ca. 46 Grad.
Wir haben die Tour ja im November vor und ich kanns kaum noch abwarten !!!

Ich hoffe, wir fangen auf unserer Tour auch ein wenig Fisch, zumindest der Spaß sollte im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## theactor (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

danke Franky!
Mir juckt es auch so derart in den Fingern: würde am liebsten bei Euch "mit aufspringen"...
ICh gehe fest davon aus, dass bei Euch das "Haus rocken" wird - in jeder Hinsicht  - und freue mich schon auf den Bericht!

Übrigens: in etwas "bewegter Form" die Aufarbeitung der Bilder HIER |bla: 

#h


----------



## toca (20. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Ein sehr schöner bericht! 
Ich denke wir werden unseren nächsten urlaub auf LL auch mal so komentieren und es wird mit sicherheit sehr interessant! !

LG Sven!


----------



## theactor (20. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

uh - aus dem Dunkel geholt  



> und es wird mit sicherheit sehr interessant!


Hau rein - wir freuen uns drauf! |wavey:


----------



## Der mit dem Wolf (20. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Netter Bericht.#6  "Bunte Fischplatte an der Ostsee", macht Lust auf einen Zwischestop beim nächsten Norgetripp.


----------



## addy123 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Habe heute erst den Bericht gelesen... KLASSE!#6 :l 

@Dorsch Tom
Fährst Du wieder zur falschen Zeit (nach uns) ?!#d 
Meinst Du, wir lassen Dir noch Fisch übrig? #d 
... immer diese Prahlerein... (von mir)|supergri


----------



## theactor (20. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

@all: nur damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: das Thema kam jetzt wieder hoch; ist aber ü1Jahr her.
Aber ich erinnere mich GERNST daran zurück!  

|wavey:


----------



## gerwinator (20. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

auch wenns n jahr her is, schöner bericht! #6 
kannte ihn noch nich, aber ich bin froh dass er mir nich verborgen geblieben is


----------



## Locke (21. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Äääähm......wann war nochmal der nächste Trip geplant, Männerz???



Gruss Locke


----------



## de Mischi (21. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*



Locke schrieb:


> Äääähm......wann war nochmal der nächste Trip geplant, Männerz???
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Locke



Tja, wenn ihr, speziell die Herren B. und J., mal zwischen euren Familienurlauben die Zeit für 'ne flotte Woche Langeland finden würdet, wäre das Ding schon längst gebucht...#h


----------



## Laksos (21. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Jo mei,

wo habt ihr denn DEN Bericht 'n ganzes Jahr lang versteckt, hab ich ja jetzt erst (bewußt) geseh'n!|uhoh:  

(Danke, toca, für's rauskramen!)

Nixdestotrotz, ihr wart ja echt ein lustiger Haufen mit wunderschönen Fischlies! Und die Hochglanzbilders sind ja nu aber auch so wat von erste Sahne, qualitativ und vor allem inhaltlich!#6 :m


----------



## theactor (21. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

thanx, Laksos!
Hoffe ja immer noch auf Wiederholung! :l 
Und das LL-Filmchen dazu hat mich jetzt auch noch mal inspiriert, vom Can-Urlaub auch noch einen Animationfilm zu erstellen; der würde zwar etwas "konservativer" ausfallen (weniger "verrückte Jungz   ) - aber vielleicht v.a. landschaftlich interessant...
I work on it! 

#h


----------



## Laksos (22. November 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*



theactor schrieb:


> .....vom Can-Urlaub auch noch einen Animationfilm zu erstellen.....


Au ja, das wäre schon klasse! Also wennde irgendwann mal die Zeit dazu finden solltest ...|rolleyes 
Allemale schöner und vor allem einfallsreicher, wenn's von eigenen Boardies ist, als hier ständig nur fremde Videos von youtube gucken zu müssen (na ja, manche sind ja wirlich gut).:g


----------



## theactor (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

HI,

@Laksos: den reeeinen non-you-tube-animations-Film zu Kanada ist nun online! #6 

#h 
theverlinktor


----------



## Laksos (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: ein Bildbericht*

Habsch geseh'n; 
wirklich beeindruckend, toller Film mit Superbildern und 'nem feinen Schnitt!#6

Glücklich der, der solch eine Landschaft und solche Tiere vor die Kamera bekommen darf!:m


----------

